# Any Cheap Dullcoat Substitutes?



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody know of any? So far, all the matte acrylic clears I've tried are still a lot "glossier" than dullcoat. Is there a cheaper readily available substitute, or is this way so many people use Dullcoat?


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Clear lighter fluid applied by airbrush works very well. It also never yellows. It also provides a smooth, thin surface without layers of buildup. Obviously, extreme care must be taken when you use it. If your house burns down, you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

What in lighter fluid would seal anything? Assuming you're serious. Doesn't lighter fluid remove enamel paint?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i think it would "resurface" the enamel so it loses its gloss, rather than sealing it.

ive never found anything else that is as matte as dullcoat.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is a can of Dullcoat that expensive?!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> Is a can of Dullcoat that expensive?!


No, but it'd be nicer if something came in a bigger can. Plus, you can't buy it at Wallyworld or Target anymore since they 86'd their model sections.

Somebodie's panties in a bunch this morning? :freak:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Testors acryl clear flat. Comes in 1 oz jars. Also comes in gloss and semi-gloss. Great stuff - use it all the time.

Rob


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

JW Etc's matte coat. You can find it in craft stores.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Even cheap hairspray will work as dulcoat (used it all the time to take off the shine on photo/video shoots). Hold it about 12 to 18 inches away from what you are dulling, but for CROM* sake, test it on some plastic and paint before using it! 






*Just started reading "The Coming of CONAN the Cimmerian" today and it is rubbing off a bit.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Jaruemalak said:


> Even cheap hairspray will work as dulcoat (used it all the time to take off the shine on photo/video shoots). Hold it about 12 to 18 inches away from what you are dulling, but for CROM* sake, test it on some plastic and paint before using it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't recommend using hairspray. It's water soluble and not very adhesive. It's not very matt either. Model railway guys use it to make things look shiny and wet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> No, but it'd be nicer if something came in a bigger can. Plus, you can't buy it at Wallyworld or Target anymore since they 86'd their model sections.
> 
> Somebodie's panties in a bunch this morning? :freak:


Just a simple question.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

If you need to seal it first, you put a gloss clear coat on it. To make the clear coat flat, use lighter fluid on top of it. It creates a smoother surface than flat coat, it never yellows, and if used properly creates a soft "powdery" flat that does not have a "built up" look. It is great for making those Aztec patterns on Enterprise models because it remains flush with the rest of the paint job -- it does not result in a raised extra layer of paint. Thin it with lacquer thinner to make it less flat, or you can mix in various colors of flat paint to make perfect exhaust stains on aircraft. 

This is an old Hollywood trick used because bright, carbon arc lights make the flat clear coats on film miniatures go yellow within days or weeks. Well, at least they used to years ago, they can probably get away with less light now.

Don't knock it until you try it. Again, use appropriate precautions for your health and safety!

No smoking. 

Unless you what your airbrush to double as a blowtorch.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The lighter fluid solution sounds interesting.

In case anyone's interested, here's a post on the composition of Zippo lighter fluid, and here's the MSDS on it.

Fun stuff! :drunk:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> Just a simple question.


Simple is the word I woulda used too


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I have taken some talc powder and added it to Future floor polish. It helps dull the shine that future puts on the model. Smells good too.

Scott


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

CaliOkie said:


> If you need to seal it first, you put a gloss clear coat on it. To make the clear coat flat, use lighter fluid on top of it. It creates a smoother surface than flat coat, it never yellows, and if used properly creates a soft "powdery" flat that does not have a "built up" look. It is great for making those Aztec patterns on Enterprise models because it remains flush with the rest of the paint job -- it does not result in a raised extra layer of paint. Thin it with lacquer thinner to make it less flat, or you can mix in various colors of flat paint to make perfect exhaust stains on aircraft.
> 
> This is an old Hollywood trick used because bright, carbon arc lights make the flat clear coats on film miniatures go yellow within days or weeks. Well, at least they used to years ago, they can probably get away with less light now.
> 
> ...


That's interesting, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Tony Bell uses Polly Scale, and based on his work on the web, it looks flat to me. 

... but it's probably not cheaper than Dullcote.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, looks like Dullcote is popular for a reason. I've been surprised how glossy many of the other "matte" sealers have turned out to be, especially after multiple coats.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

.. but there's still a risk that dullcote will go yellow, especially visible on white space models ...?


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

SteveR said:


> The lighter fluid solution sounds interesting.
> 
> In case anyone's interested, here's a post on the composition of Zippo lighter fluid, and here's the MSDS on it.
> 
> Fun stuff! :drunk:


That's butane, different than lighter fluid.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

So is this the MSDS for Zippo lighter fluid?


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

SteveR said:


> So is this the MSDS for Zippo lighter fluid?


Yup. You can also use naptha to thin oils if you want a truly quick dry oil wash.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why cheap out on whats probably the most important part of the whole finish? You can try Krylon's Crystal Clear Flat, although I don't like the stuff myself. I use the Testors Clear Flat Laquer and airbrush it. One large jar lasts a while as you thin it about 50/50


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Why cheap out on whats probably the most important part of the whole finish?


I was thinking the same thing! After all of the joy and pain of putting the whole thing together, why screw around with the last step.

The lighter fluid idea intrigues me. Does it ever lose its flammability? One broken light bulb and *POOF* your model is battle damaged!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't think the fluid stays on the model. It (lightly) eats the existing finish and evaporates.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Why cheap out on whats probably the most important part of the whole finish?


Some of you are getting too hung up on the word cheap, I probably should have said readily available. I was looking for something that would be to Dullcote what Nitrostan is to putty, Future is to Glosscote, and windshield wiper fluid is to airbrush thinner. The fact that these all come in bigger amounts that make the unit cost less then most modeling products is just a benny.

It doesn't sound like there is one.

I agree the lighter fluid thing sounds interesting, and airbrushing lighter fluid probably isn't much more of a fire hazard than airbrushing a properly thinned enamel.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

The JW's is about $9 for a 8 oz bottle of highly concentrated matte polyurethane finish. I thin it @ least by half, usually more.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

FWIW - I use lighter fluid to thin enamels when I need a semi-gloss finish, ie... some german fighters.

From an acylic flat perspective Micro Sol makes a product also but I am sure WallyE world doesn't carry it, but I am sure Squadron does...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

tamiya flat base added to future works great. by varying the amount of flat base you can get semi gloss to dead flat


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I probably should have said readily available.


Scott already has mentioned something readily available and 'cheap'. Future mixed with talcum powder will produce a dull coat. And you can control just how dull you want the coat by how much talc you add.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

What would be a good starting ratio of talc to Future? Or, to put it another way, what would be the maximum amount of talc-to-Future to allow spraying with, say, a .5mm airbrush nozzle?


----------

